# Screw in laser (bore sighting for arrows)?



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

It wouldnt work because you have to look at how YOU tork ur bow....


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*This is my thought, for what it's worth...*

The laser sight, at full draw, will be aimed at a point, in this case we'll assume 20 yards. The point of launch and the point of impact (POI) should be on the same line, be it 20, 30, 40, etc. The arc will be between the two points. Most bows these days don't have more than a few inches arc at 20 yards, anyway. So, the assumption is that even though some further tweaking will be needed, at least you will only be inches off instead of a foot or two, or more. When a new bow sight is first mounted, there's no telling how far off it will be in relation to your bow setup/trajectory. So you draw back, get an estimation, and then tweak your sight after looking through whatever elements comprise your sight picture (peep/no peep, anchor sight, etc, and sight pin) at full draw. So, basically, you draw, make an adjustment or two, then draw, make an adjustment or two, ..............until you're at least in the ball park. The device isn't really for finite adjustments, I don't think, only for rough estimates to reduce the possibility of sailing an arrow into the neighbor's back yard. 

Anyone else have a clearer picture?

Hopefully, this was the type of feedback you were looking for, and I apologize in advance if you were looking for something else. This is just how I understand it in my big ol' melon cranium...


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

It is like bore sighting a rifle. It will get you close, but you still have to shoot it and fine tune.


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

You guys gave me the exact feed back I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I believe you're asking about the Eze-Eye center-shot locator. I've read a lot of criticism about it here, but I have one and it works fine for me. 

(Plus it's an interesting little gadget to play around with.)


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually no, I will try to find a link but the ez eye center shot laser works great.


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

Here it is...

http://www.applearchery.com/0765.htm


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*That would only work on a*

True center shot bow. And it would not work far. At full draw most bows nocking point goes up or down a little. So you see my point.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

cfdjay said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.applearchery.com/0765.htm


Aha!

I want one!


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems like a solution looking for a problem. Save your $.  You should be able to eyeball things well enough to at least hit the bail at 10 yards on your first shot, then adjust a bit and be hitting the 20 yard target in another shot or two.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I always sight in at about 7 yds. That puts me real close at 20!


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Here ya go... I wrote up an instructional thread complete with pics on using it to start getting a bow set up. It ended up spawning some interesting discussion.

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=1684829


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

Greg, I see where you used the ez eye but not the device I'm talking about. Check out the link to apple archery I posted.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

BTM said:


> Seems like a solution looking for a problem. Save your $. You should be able to eyeball things well enough to at least hit the bail at 10 yards on your first shot, then adjust a bit and be hitting the 20 yard target in another shot or two.


You are absolutely right. 

(But I still want one!) :smile:


----------

